
The First Evil Maid-Proof Computer - ogcricket
http://hackaday.com/2016/08/09/the-first-evil-maid-proof-computer/
======
talltower
This looks like an awesome product to protect sensitive data. Be it in the
legal field, lawyers, ...

~~~
howardbeware
There's also the rackmount version in case you want to put it in a colo.

